# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Populaire eiwitdieten ongezond en slecht voor je nieren

## FRANCOIS580

*Wie op zeer korte tijd zoveel mogelijk overtollige kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht wil kwijt spelen, stelt in de meeste gevallen al zijn hoop op een eiwitdieet. Met het overbekende dokter Frank dieet, het Dukan dieet, Montignac, Atkins en Kyalin en zovele anderen heb je aan keuzemogelijkheden beslist geen gebrek. 
Maar is zo'n eiwitdieet wel een goede, lees gezonde keuze? Tien tot vijftien kilo overgewicht kwijtspelen in een tijdspanne van amper enkele weken, is bij dergelijke diëten lang geen uitzondering. Is het wel zo gezond zoveel te vermageren in zo weinig tijd en welk effect heeft dit op je gezondheid? En even interessant, waarom heeft je lichaam deze eiwitten nodig? Het zijn Schotse wetenschappers die al deze eiwitdiëten grondig hebben doorgelicht en daarbij tot enkele verontrustende vaststellingen kwamen.*


*(Francois580)*


Eiwitten zijn essentiële bestanddelen in een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding. Ze vormen samen met koolhydraten en vetten de belangrijkste voedingsstoffen voor je lichaam. Koolhydraten en vetten leveren op hun beurt je de broodnodige energie om te kunnen functioneren. Eiwitten vormen de basis van alle lichaamscellen. Bij de opbouw van je celstructuur, het aanmaken van je hormonen en spierletsels zijn ze onmisbaar.


*Eiwitdieet doet vlug vermageren*


Je lichaam heeft al deze bestanddelen nodig om naar behoren te kunnen functioneren, maar dan wel in de juiste hoeveelheden en verhoudingen. En het is op dit vlak dat bij al deze eiwit- diëten het schoentje wringt. Het eiwit- of proteïnedieet doet je razendsnel overgewicht verliezen. Het gaat betreft echter om een erg eenzijdig dieet, zodat slechts weinigen het langer dan enkele weken volhouden. En uitgerekend dan komt het bekende jojo- effect om het hoekje kijken.


*Eiwitten en vetten onbeperkt eten*


Bij al deze eiwit- of proteïnediëten draait het allemaal om hetzelfde principe. Je mag zowel eiwitten als vetten naar hartelust blijven eten, dit terwijl de inname van koolhydraten zoveel mogelijk moet beperkt worden *.../...* 


Lees verder: 

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...gezond-en.html

----------

